# Free games (Grab 'em while it's hot)



## Deleted member 106754 (Sep 14, 2017)

Psychonauts on Humble Bundle is currently free for another day, grab it while it's hot if you've been looking to play/pick it up.

www.humblebundle.com: Buy Psychonauts from the Humble Store


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 14, 2017)

I'll suggest the wild idea of actually waiting for the giveaway to be over, and then buy the game for a full price - it's one of the greastest and most underrated platformers in history of videogames, and it's worth giving every penny possible to support projects like this .u.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Sep 30, 2017)

The original Fallout is apparently free on steam for a day, could be worth giving a go if you like more turn based combat and got into the series a bit later.

store.steampowered.com: Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game on Steam


----------



## Sagt (Oct 19, 2017)

I never end up playing these free games, though having them in my library still feels good. 

About 2 days until this one runs out:
www.humblebundle.com: Buy Sid Meier's Civilization® III: Complete from the Humble Store


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 19, 2017)

On an unrelated tangent, I picked up Metroid Prime the other day at a garage sale, enjoying that game quite a bit!

But yeah, jump on CIV 3, it's neck and neck with Civ 4 when it comes to being the best CIV game of the bunch. Conversely I'm lukewarm on Civ 5 and kind of uninterested completely with 6.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 7, 2017)

You can acquire Watch Dogs for free if you have(or register) a uplay account.
Could be a good idea if you wanted to try it out the first game at some point, it's apparently free until 13th of November.

https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promotions/watch-dogs-1/8/


----------



## Sagt (Nov 20, 2017)

Brütal Legend is free for two days on Humble Bundle. 

www.humblebundle.com: Buy Brütal Legend from the Humble Store


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 27, 2018)

Amnesia collection is free for 7 more hours at humble.
www.humblebundle.com: Buy Amnesia Collection from the Humble Store

Go get it if you haven't, superb horror games.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Feb 8, 2018)

Free weekend for Cities Skylines on steam:
store.steampowered.com: Save 75% on Cities: Skylines on Steam

Quite a fun game if you want to try it before buying it.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 5, 2018)

Crusader Kings 2 is free for a limited amount of time on Steam, and its DLCs have been heavily discounted too.
store.steampowered.com: Crusader Kings II on Steam

Can strongly recommend this game, as it's one of my favourites. There's definitely a learning curve, but once you become familiar with the game it can be endless entertainment.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 23, 2018)

The original "Unreal" is free on both Steam and GoG

store.steampowered.com: Unreal Gold on Steam


----------



## Sagt (Jun 13, 2018)

Layers of Fear is free for a limited time on Steam.

store.steampowered.com: Layers of Fear on Steam


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 29, 2018)

Soma is currently free on GOG for another 9 hours. Totally worth your time.

SOMA on GOG.com


----------



## Baalf (Dec 29, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I'll suggest the wild idea of actually waiting for the giveaway to be over, and then buy the game for a full price - it's one of the greastest and most underrated platformers in history of videogames, and it's worth giving every penny possible to support projects like this .u.



 funny you should bring that up. I actually happen to agree with that to an extent. Sometimes I will see a game I like, and it won't be about buying the game, it will be about supporting at, and I feel I do better to support the game if I paid full price for it.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Apr 18, 2019)

AC Unity is being given away for free to download onto Uplay it seems

https://register.ubisoft.com/acu-notredame-giveaway


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 22, 2019)

Sims 4 is free to download on Origin (Does anyone even use that crap? Lol) until the end of the month.

Origin


----------



## BlockwizardGaming (May 22, 2019)

Anyone else buy fallout new Vegas ultimate edition just so you can get the K9000?
Also known as the derg gun


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 27, 2020)

World War Z, Figment, and Tormentor x Punisher are all free on the Epic Game store right now.

Drawful 2 is free on steam at the moment also.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Apr 28, 2020)

Shogun 2 is free on Steam until May 1st

store.steampowered.com: Save 100% on Total War: SHOGUN 2 on Steam


----------



## WXYZ (May 14, 2020)

Aegis Defenders free until May 17!
www.humblebundle.com: Get Aegis Defenders for free


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 14, 2020)

You can right now get GTA V for free on Epic games store if you haven't heard already:
www.epicgames.com: Grand Theft Auto V - Grand Theft Auto V: Premium Edition


----------



## WXYZ (May 21, 2020)

Civilization VI now available for free until May 28!
www.epicgames.com: Sid Meiers Civilization Vl - Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI


----------



## katalistik (Jun 12, 2020)

ARK: Survival Evolved is free on Epic Games Store for a limited time! Grab it now and keep it forever: www.epicgames.com: Ark - ARK: Survival Evolved


----------



## Marcl (Jun 23, 2020)

On Epic Games Store you can grab for free Pathway - a kind of a tactic game with a group of explorer with Indiana Jones vibes.
www.epicgames.com: Pathway - A rip-roaring adventure into the unknown...

Also, GOG offers free Witcher 3 for everyone who owns it on a different platform. Which is neat, if you want to delve back into it, but this time on a DRM-free platform.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 5, 2020)

On Ubisoft, 3 free games now available!

TRACKMANIA
MIGHT & MAGIC CHESS ROYALE
RABBIDS CODING

Ubisoft Free Events


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow Trackmania !
Thanks for the info


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 28, 2021)

If you're into RTS

Free weekend and forever keep afterwards for Company of Heroes 2 on steam:








						Company of Heroes 2 on Steam
					

Experience the ultimate WWII RTS platform with COH2 and its standalone expansions. This package includes the base game, which you can then upgrade by purchasing The Western Front Armies, Ardennes Assault and/or The British Forces. More info in the "About This Game" section below.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Not quite my thing, but I played it a little bit once and it's fun if you like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 28, 2021)

As a follow up, little nightmares is also free this weekend and for you to keep. Pretty sweet little horror-eske game.









						Little Nightmares on Steam
					

Immerse yourself in Little Nightmares, a dark whimsical tale that will confront you with your childhood fears! Help Six escape The Maw – a vast, mysterious vessel inhabited by corrupted souls looking for their next meal.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jun 14, 2022)

Ark is currently free on steam








						ARK: Survival Evolved on Steam
					

Stranded on the shores of a mysterious island, you must learn to survive. Use your cunning to kill or tame the primeval creatures roaming the land, and encounter other players to survive, dominate... and escape!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Baalf (Jun 14, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> Ark is currently free on steam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have the game for the PS4, and the game is confusing as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 4, 2022)

Vermintide 2 base game is currently free on steam:








						Warhammer: Vermintide 2 on Steam
					

The critically acclaimed Vermintide 2 is a visually stunning and groundbreaking melee action game pushing the boundaries of the first person co-op genre. Join the fight now!




					store.steampowered.com


----------

